# Adequate filtration for a 45 gallon tank.



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a bowfront 45 (or maybe a 50 it's been that long since I bought it) with a single Fluval 204 filter on it. I am worried that it's not enough filtriation.

The specs on the filter is 180 gallons per hour. 

Is it enough? If not what size filter should I get to pair up with the Fluval?

Thanks


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Canister flow rates relative to filtration capcity are lower than for power filters. How much capacity any filter has is more a function of its media volume than its flow rate. Canisters have more space for bio/mech/chemical media than power filters so they can do the job you would use a higher flow rate power filter on.

The other side of the equation is how much of a fish load you will have. Messier fish and tanks need more filtration and more frequent and/or larger water changes. 

My feeling is, unless your tank will be stocked lightly, it will need more filtration. You can either go with a bigger one and sell/store the Fluval or else add another filter.

Depending on your specific tank's needs any of the following can be added to your present setup: Emperor 280, AquaClear 200 gph, Hot Magnum (great for mech). You will get other suggestions I am sure. I have all of these filters and have an Emperor 400 and an AquaClear 200 running for over 4 years on my 45 gal.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I would say go with the big aquaclear hob filter. It would be rated for about double your tank size but it's an awesome filter, as are the bio-wheel filters made by marineland (emperor, penquin, etc.).


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Fishnoob78 said:


> I have a bowfront 45 (or maybe a 50 it's been that long since I bought it) with a single Fluval 204 filter on it. I am worried that it's not enough filtriation.
> 
> The specs on the filter is 180 gallons per hour.
> 
> ...


The main thing you have to remember though is stocking effects filtration, so if you are going to keep just one neon tetra in that big tank, then you would only need a fluval one filter, but if you are keeping oscars then you need at least a good size external filter.


----------

